# Fickle Fan



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

HP Elite 8200 SFF
Windows 10 Pro 20H2

My power supply fan has started revving up on boot. When it does, Windows wont start and the fan just continues to run at high speed. My power button will not turn the machine off. I have to disconnect the power supply.

When I reconnect the power supply and turn the machine on, it will start up normally but only after 4-5- tries. There was some accumulation of lint on the grid. I cleared that away but it didn't help. I wont remove the fan for a thorough cleaning unless it's indicated.

What could be wrong?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would just replace power supply


----------

